# Did you like The Five People You Meet in Heaven? If so...



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

You'll love The Nine Lives of Clemenza, available for Kindle for only $.80!

The Nine Lives of Clemenza 

Reviews are listed with the link and a book trailer is available for your viewing pleasure on my website www.hollychristineonline.com

Feel free to browse around my site and blog and let me know what you think! Feedback is always appreciated!

Happy Readings! 

_edited to add Kindleboards affiliate link -- Ann_


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks interesting! And, needing an uplifting book to read, it's next on my TBR list!

For 80 cents, it's a quick download for me!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! I hope you enjoy it! I always thought it was crazy that Kindle books were priced over five dollars! I can't imagine paying hardcover price for a simple download.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks! I hope you enjoy it! I always thought it was crazy that Kindle books were priced over five dollars! I can't imagine paying hardcover price for a simple download.


Think I will try it as well, I love where you got the idea for the book!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

For .80 I bought it!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy it. The real Clemenza just came back from the groomers... if you like, you can see pictures at www.hollychristineonline.com
Her picture is up on the website of a local cable station!


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought your book, looking forward to reading it.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for your support and I hope you enjoy the book! 

I've got some great news! The Nine Lives of Clemenza was chosen for the Midwest Book Review Reviewer's Choice for June 2009!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

AND It's in the top 100 Kindle bestsellers in _*Literary Fiction*_!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

congratulations!  I just picked it up--sounds like a good vacation-read!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for the purchase! I hope you enjoy it and your vacation! 
Clemenza loves the beach


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Holly,
I really enjoyed The Nine Lives of Clemenza. I wanted to finish it last night, but it was too late when we got home. I finished it this morning and posted my review at Amazon. Thank you for this book. I am looking forward to reading more of your work. Will you be publishing more for kindle? Thank you for writing something that was so positive; I like thrillers and mysteries, but it is good to read something soulful every now and then.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thank you SO much! I'm so happy to hear you enjoyed the book! 
I can't thank you enough for your purchase, review and time! You made my day! I've been sulking because I go  back to work tomorrow after missing nearly a month because of surgery.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Finished NLOC last night and I really, really loved it!

Thank you for writing it and for pricing it so well.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thank you so much TangieGirl! I'm so happy to hear that you enjoyed it! 
I noticed your avatar and you'll be interested to know that the real Clemenza is my dog, a little Pomeranian like yours! We get her shaved in the summer. I give you so much credit for your dog's beautiful coat! It's hard work!


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all ,
I'm new to the boards but just wanted to say I read The Nine Lives of Clemenza and really loved it !


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi PJP, a big welcome to the Boards.  If you've got a minute, please go to Introductions and Welcomes and make a formal introduction so everyone can say hello.  
deb


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Hi, PJP! Wecome to the boards! Thank you for taking the time to post! I'm so happy you enjoyed the book! 

I recently added a new review to my website www.hollychristineonline.com from the winner of the last contest I hosted! The review was beautifully written and includes quotes from the novel.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished the book and I thought it was very good!!  Can't wait to see more books from you!

Rachel

PS Just peeked at your website, do you think you'll have Retail Ready on kindle soon?  I t looks good!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi I have a question for the author or for someone else that has read this book. I just got the sample for this book and I will buy it regardless because I enjoyed the sample very much. My question is how long is this book. I couldn't find anything anywhere as to how many pages it would have etc.

I will read it either way but right now I am looking for something not so long that I can get into and enjoy but also not an extremely long book. Please someone let me know so that I can get started on this one (if it's reasonable in length) or wait a while until I have a little more reading time available (if its a longer book)

TIA


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just wanted to update and say I finished the sample and immediately purchased the book. I couldn't stop myself the sample was very good! 

So regardless of length I dove straight into this one, so far I am liking it very much. 

Thanks Holly Christine for keeping it at such a great price.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Just finished the book and I thought it was very good!! Can't wait to see more books from you!
> 
> Rachel
> 
> PS Just peeked at your website, do you think you'll have Retail Ready on kindle soon? I t looks good!


Rachel, 
Thank you for the purchase and also for writing a review! I'm planning to get _Retail Ready _ Kindle Ready by the end of the weekend. I'll post when I do!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Just wanted to update and say I finished the sample and immediately purchased the book. I couldn't stop myself the sample was very good!
> 
> So regardless of length I dove straight into this one, so far I am liking it very much.
> 
> Thanks Holly Christine for keeping it at such a great price.


The Nine Lives of Clemenza is 176 pages. Thank you for for your interest and support! I hope you enjoy the rest of the book!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Just wanted to update and say I finished the sample and immediately purchased the book. I couldn't stop myself the sample was very good!
> 
> So regardless of length I dove straight into this one, so far I am liking it very much.
> 
> Thanks Holly Christine for keeping it at such a great price.


I don't usually do short books either, but sometimes it's nice to have a quick one that's really good, before delving into a longer one. IMO even though this was shorter than others, it was well worth the 80 cents and very good. Tell us how you liked it when you're done!!

Rachel


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Rachel,
> Thank you for the purchase and also for writing a review! I'm planning to get _Retail Ready _ Kindle Ready by the end of the weekend. I'll post when I do!


Yay!! Let me know when it's up so I can one-click!!

Rachel


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Just some updates: 
I've reformmated The Nine Lives of Clemenza and fixed the typos that a reader pointed out.

Retail Ready is now Kindle Ready and can be purchased here: http://www.amazon.com/Retail-Ready-ebook/dp/B002E19JO6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245516256&sr=8-2

The description isn't showing yet for Retail Ready, so : Meet Kesey Maverick. First name Kesey: in Swahili, meaning born in time of great trouble for father. Last name Maverick: a lost calf, separated from its mother. After graduating from a prestigious college and failing to find work as a poet, Kesey takes up work as a bank teller with a large financial corporation in Pittsburgh. With a name that would cause Freud to pause for thought, Kesey develops theories regarding the flaws and failures of the bank, narrating the reader through one hellacious workweek. Starting with Monday brownies and ending with a baffling button, Kesey and her colleagues are in for more than they could ever imagine.

If I sold the books as a duo, The Nine Lives of Clemenza would be heaven (sweet, innocent, positive), and Retail Ready would be hell (vulgar, crass, negative and humorous at the same time). If you've ever worked in retail or for a large corporation, you'll understand the vulgarity


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I just finished reading this amazing book. I truly enjoyed it. I highly reccomend this book to anyone. Thank you for writing it and giving it to us at such a great price for such an amazing book.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for your purchase and time! I'm delighted to hear that you enjoyed the book!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm reading it right now and so far it is really good.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Holly,

I checked your book out and it seems really interesting. Do you plan to publish it in print? I don't have a Kindle (yet) and it would be the only way that I can read it.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Kevis, 
Thanks for your interest in the book! I also just added you as a friend on Goodreads. The Nine Lives of Clemenza is available in print here: http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Lives-Clemenza-Holly-Christine/dp/0557056209/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243433489&sr=8-1

I have links to reviews on my website at www.hollychristineonline.com if you're interested!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Holly,

Thanks for the link. I am adding _The Nine Lives of Clemenza_ to my queue of books to read. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes and write you a review when I order it.

BTW, you have some terrific reviews. Seems like a must read to me! And thanks for accepting my invite on GR!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I bought your book on a whim and I really enjoyed it!  I recommend it to others!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Wow, congrats on your success, Holly! Hope my review went into that a little bit. How many have you sold this month?

I can personally recommend Nine Lives! It's very thought provoking, fun, and well-written! And I hope Holly can recommend my book, Double Life...a link is in my sig.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Kevis, Thank you so much for the support! I hope you enjoy The Nine Lives of Clemenza. 

Lianna, thank you for your time and for writing a review. I corrected the breath/breathe typos! 

Dawson- thank you for your review as well. I hope your other reviews are going well and I enjoyed Double Life greatly. I'm jealous. I want the summer off! 

Good news: I think there may be a new kindle in my birthday future!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

yahoo for typo corrections, LOL!  I know a large publisher could care less about things like that and it makes me feel good that you cared enough to fix it.  Now could you get them to fix all the spacing issues in the Sookie Stackhouse vampire books, LOL!  That stuff drives me nuts!

:>


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

I find it difficult to self-edit. After spending so much time with my writing, I think my eyes are just moving across the page, my mind knowing each word  Your feedback was very helpful, Lianna!

New: I was recently interviewed by Stacey Cochran, a frequent poster on the forum. We chat a bit about the book, writing and publishing. You can watch it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5JCrLOwzA

I'm always open to feedback!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Holly,

I watched the interview and enjoyed it immensely. Such poise under fire! What's your secret? The last time I did an interview, I totally lost my audience with cosmological talk about the universe and the like. Just want to say that I am jealous and wish that I was half as composed as you during an interview. Great job. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great interview.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to watch the interview! I was just praying the doorbell didn't ring... the dog goes crazy!

Kevis, here is my secret: I talk to customers all day and answer lots of random questions such as "Why _can't_ I withdrawl money from my cousin's account?" "I don't bank here. Where's your bathroom?" and my favorite "Are you new here?" (when I wear my glasses or pull my hair back). 
I like the way that Stacey interviews. I really had no idea what kind of questions he was going to ask, just like my customers


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I just had the opportunity to watch your interview, I thought it was great!!  Thanks for sharing the link with us.  

Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Holly,
I really enjoyed your interview.  Great job!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Rachel and Carol: Thanks so much for taking the time to watch the interview! I had fun! If you're interested, I'm a guest on Dawson Vosburg's Blog Talk Radio show tonight at 8:30. You can listen in and call with questions, if you like. We're chatting about writing tonight.

Link: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Dawson-Vosburg/2009/07/04/JJ-Talk-Zoe-and-Holly-Encore-Episode


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Rachel and Carol: Thanks so much for taking the time to watch the interview! I had fun! If you're interested, I'm a guest on Dawson Vosburg's Blog Talk Radio show tonight at 8:30. You can listen in and call with questions, if you like. We're chatting about writing tonight.
> 
> Link: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Dawson-Vosburg/2009/07/04/JJ-Talk-Zoe-and-Holly-Encore-Episode


How exciting! You are doing a great job getting your name out there!! Who the heck says you need a traditional publisher anyway?? I missed the show, but hopefully I can still listen to it, I'd love to hear it!

Rachel


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Rachel, 
You can still listen to the show by following this link: 
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Dawson-Vosburg/2009/07/04/JJ-Talk-Zoe-and-Holly-Encore-Episode

Also, I just came across this home video. I was six and I now realize that my love of storytelling began because my parents were constantly saying "Tell us a story, Hol!" Simply gripping, I share stories like "My friend stuck their hand in the washer."


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awe...your hair gives you away as a child of the 80's...my daughter had the same haircut!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

The bangs!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep...the bangs!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

latest review of The Nine Lives of Clemenza:

from Dennis Fleming...

"The beauty of the story is that we love Clemenza in all of her incarnations because we know she is trying hard to be good. Even during lives in which she is selfish, inconsiderate, and angry, she learns to make amends for them and we see her true, pure, and loving character.

Clemenza takes the form of unexpected aspects of the physical universe. Could one predict coming back as the wind or a molecule? We think of reincarnation as a soul's habitation of an animal, insect or human body, but a tumor? These clever incarnations allow us to see the world in a way we've never experienced. It gives me something to share with my grandson and fills me with joyful anticipation.

An artist, whether painter, sculptor, poet, or musician, desires to create something from their soul or find some truth in the souls of others. Aristotle once said that the aim of art is not to show the outward appearance of things, but to reveal their inward significance. Once in a while an author comes along and creates something new. Holly Christine has found something inside of her heart--her Clemenza--and has brought it to us in the form of a little ball of energy, a lovable little metamorphosing soul. It's deceptively simple story drew me in and reminded me of the power of art, of the power in seeing the world differently.

Read this book."


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I know I already commented in this thread (or at least I think I did), but I want to say again, that this is a worthy read!!  It's still up there as one of my faves from a new-to-me author.

Cheers!
Rachel


----------

